# Copper/tungsten electrodes: cutting & grinding



## ome (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am new to using this spotwelder. 
I want to put in new electrodes 
Is there any special way to cut and grind a tip
can i use a good blade on my 4 by 6 HF horizontal bandsaw and use my regular blue wheels on my grinder, or use my belt sander?
thanks,
jon


----------



## xalky (Dec 10, 2013)

The tips aren't super fussy. The size of the section that makes contact with the part is the most critical. Around 3/16" +or- diameter at the tip is about right. I'd use the belt sander to shape them. The copper will clog a grinding wheel..


----------



## ome (Dec 10, 2013)

xalky said:


> The tips aren't super fussy. The size of the section that makes contact with the part is the most critical. Around 3/16" +or- diameter at the tip is about right. I'd use the belt sander to shape them. The copper will clog a grinding wheel..


Thanks marcal,
whats the best way to cut a 8" piece into 2" pieces?

thanks,
Jon


----------



## xalky (Dec 10, 2013)

The band saw should work well. If you don't have one of those, a sawzall or hack saw with the piece mounted up in a vice would also work.


----------



## ome (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi XLky,
was wondering with the chromium or tungstan added, for general use on mild steel and aluminum, which alloy would be better and safer. 
Are any of these 1/4" diam electrodes radioactive or toxic

I read in a post about three types of tungstan tig electrode wire and to only get the lanthanated. 
Does the same info apply to these electrodes?
thanks,
jon


----------



## xalky (Dec 21, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi XLky,
> was wondering with the chromium or tungstan added, for general use on mild steel and aluminum, which alloy would be better and safer.
> Are any of these 1/4" diam electrodes radioactive or toxic
> 
> ...


Spot welder electrodes are a different animal altogether from tig.  These run far cooler than tig electrodes. They don't get anywhere near the temps of a tig electrode. I don't think safety is an issue with spot electrodes. I highly doubt the spot welder electrodes have any radioactivity.  Either one will be fine for your purposes. Mine are pure copper on the spot welder. I didn't even know they made spot weld electrodes with chromium or tungsten added. They probably have better wear properties with the additives. I couldn't tell you which is better.


----------



## ome (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Xalky,
Always better to check and have peace of mind. 

Thanks again,
Jon


----------

